# Amplificador Darlington



## algspd (May 29, 2007)

Hola, no se mucho de esto de electronica así que agradecere ayudas y correcciones si tengo un mal concepto de algo.

Quiero montar un amplificador y un filtro de bajos para mi ordenador, manteniendo los altavoces originales y añadiendo los de bajos. Se me ha ocurrido dividir el cable de audio en dos (con un divisor que ya tengo) filtrar los bajos con un condensador (en esto ya necesito ayuda aunque puedo buscar por internet) y a continuación, los bajos, amplificarlos.

La mayor dificultad la veo en el amplificador porque no soy muy habilidoso con los circuitos y no tengo material para hacer placas, solo soldador y estaño. Se me había ocurrido amplificar directamente con una darlington, monté una para probar y quemé los transistores, además de que no se oía muy bien. ¿Poniendo algún transistor concreto mejoraré la calidad y/o el rendimiento?¿Cual?

Muchas gracias por adelantado.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 30, 2007)

Hola, con un solo transistor no se puede. Si no querés armar algo complicado pero que funcione, hacé un amplificador con el TDA2040 que por afuera es como un transistor (con 5 patas). Con unas resistencias y unos capacitores ya lo tenés andando y entrega unos 25W creo, no lo armé pero podés conseguir información en la hoja de datos.
Chau!


----------



## algspd (May 30, 2007)

Ya lo he montado en conexion darlington, funciona bien, amplifica bastante con muy poca distorsión, imperceptible a oído. Voy probando a combinar distintos valores de resistencias. Ahora quiero ponerle un filtro de bajos en la entrada ¿Como lo hago?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 30, 2007)

Hola, hay un filtro pasabajo para subwoofer activo en www.pablin.com. Si hacés eso, va a andar.
Seré curioso pero ¿cómo haces para amplificar con solo un transistor? ¿Podés subir el diagrama? Pregunto porque puede ser que le estés pasando una corriente contiuna al parlante que puede romperlo.


----------



## algspd (May 31, 2007)

No es con un solo transistor, es con dos en conexión darlington, y por favor explicame eso de la corriente contínua que puede romper el altavoz (parlante) porque me he cargado dos, creía que era porque les estaba metiendo demasiada potencia. Por favor dime como evitarlo, gracias por la ayuda.

A, se me olvidaba, la conexion darlington, que es lo más común del mundo, puedes encontrar el esquema el imagenes de google, pon darlington, solo consta de dos transistores.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 31, 2007)

Si, ya sé que un dárlington son dos transistores y por eso me parece raro que con 1 dárlington (que lo podés interpretar como un solo transistor de ganancia alta) puedas hacer un buen amplificador. Lo de la corriente continua no sé como explicarlo ya que no veo tu como conectaste todo.
Los amplificador no de gusto llevan tantos transistores, con 1 dárlington (otra vez) no podés hacer un buen amplificador.
Lo más conveniente es que te armes un amplificador integrado como el TDA2040 (25W) o si querés menos el TDA2003 (5W), son muy fácil de montar.

Si querés subí tu diagrama de cómo los conectaste para que te pueda explicar qué está mal.
Suerte!


----------



## Francisco Galarza (May 31, 2007)

Acá te dejo el diagrama de un amplificador de 90W en 4 ohms que diseñé para que veas como son, la cantidad de transistores que necesitas.


----------



## Dano (Jun 3, 2007)

algspd dijo:
			
		

> No es con un solo transistor, es con dos en conexión darlington, y por favor explicame eso de la corriente contínua que puede romper el altavoz (parlante) porque me he cargado dos, creía que era porque les estaba metiendo demasiada potencia.



Lo que sucede es que el parlante funciona con alterna para hacer el ciclo completo "hacia adelante y hacia atrás" pero cuando le metes continua esto no sucede y el parlante queda activado de forma fija "adelante o atrás" entonces termina quemándose.

Saludos


----------



## algspd (Jun 6, 2007)

A ver, con un solo darlington no he hecho un amplificador maravilloso pero es suficiente, en cuanto a lo de que funciona con alterna:

Como hago para meterle alterna al altavoz? ¿Alimento el circuito con alterna de el voltaje adecuado?¿Convierto la salida en alterna?¿Como?

El esquemas es que no tiene mayor complicacion, os pongo un link aki:
http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_amplificador/semiconductores/DARLINGTON.gif

ahi está. No da una gran calidad de audio pero se oye. A ver que me podeis decir de eso. (He eliminado la resistencia)


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 6, 2007)

A ver, un amplificador es más que un transistor y para darle alterna no hay que alimentarlo con alterna! Los transistores son transistores y los amplificador son amplificador. Otra vez, no lo vas a poder hacer sin romper parlantes


----------



## algspd (Jun 7, 2007)

Ese esquema que has subido es demasiado complicado para mis habilidades en electrónica. Podríais mandar algo MUCHO mas sencillo?


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 7, 2007)

¿Leés algo de lo que pongo?



			
				Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, con un solo transistor no se puede. Si no querés armar algo complicado pero que funcione, hacé un amplificador con el TDA2040 que por afuera es como un transistor (con 5 patas). Con unas resistencias y unos capacitores ya lo tenés andando y entrega unos 25W creo, no lo armé pero podés conseguir información en la hoja de datos.
> Chau!


----------



## jose peres (Jul 27, 2007)

Hay algunos transistores  darlington que  llevan un diodo de emisor a colector, que función cumple ese diodo?

Gracias.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jul 27, 2007)

Hola, generalmente, los darlingtons se usan para conmutar cargas, muchas veces inductivas.
Al desconectar una bobina, se produce una tensión muy alta en sentido contrario que puede romper el  transistor. El diodo está para evitar que sea tension rompa el transistor


----------



## nuk (Jun 21, 2008)

hola ala gente del foro . aqui molestandolos solo vine para dejar un amplificador darlington de 280w que encontre en la red y la verda no se mucho de ampl por eso lo dejo aqui para lo revicen y le saquen sus respentivas ecografias jejeje.. derepente funcionaa aun que creo que es fasil armar .bueno sin parlar mas aqui esta todo y tanbien  con PCB aun que se puede hacer mas peque-...... 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/Schaltplan.gif 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/Bestueckung.GIF 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/600dpi.GIF 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/MONTAGE.GIF 
http://www.elektronik-web-power.de/Projekte/280W/NETZTEIL.GIF 
http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/11/14/1584740/67867876.PNG 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
♫nuk♫ 
Gracias  ....


----------



## ricdammo (Dic 26, 2011)

hola que mas la verdad es muy eficiente pero  presenta problemas en mo de bajar la impedancia a mas omenos 6 o 4 homs pude mirar que es un problema en el diseño de la parte de polarizacion  y realimentacion que son muy pobres ya lo hice cualquierduda  t    @ricdammo


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 11, 2012)

Hola foreros le tengo una pregunta, miren, encontré éste par complementario Darlington, busqué por San Google y en el foro y no he podido encontrar diagrama, circuito, esquema o croquis, en fin, nada que use el 2SB1624a (PNP) y el 2SD2493a (NPN), si alguien tiene el tal archivo que lo quiera compartir para poder armarlo y que no vuelva al "cajón de mañana si tengo tiempo" (hermano del cajón de los recuerdo)



Posdata: se que pertenecen a un equipo de audio, pero ni idea a cual se lo saqué

Saludos cordiales.


----------



## palomo (Ene 14, 2012)

SSTC dijo:


> Hola foreros le tengo una pregunta miren encontré este par complementario darlington busque por San google y en el foro y no e podido encontrar diagrama, circuito, esquema o croqui en fin nada que use el 2SB1624a (PNP) y el 2SD2493a (NPN)


 
Si mal no recuerdo tengo el diagrama de un amplificador que usa los 2SD2340 y complementario, segun el datasheet el VCBO de estos son de 130V y los tuyos son de 110V, en lo demas al parecer son iguales no los compare a fondo y desconosco el valor de la resistencia interna de este, el amplificador es de la marca kenwood modelo a-a7, este ampli lo encontre sin display y la placa hecha pedazos, imposible de recuperar pero con la seccion del amplificador intacta y los componentes completos, asi que solo tenia que hacer un nuevo PCB y tranferir los componentes, solo que lo deje momentaneamente ya que estoy con otro proyecto, no puedo pasarte el manual de servicio completo ya que esta demaciado grande uno pesa 3MB y el otro 1.39MB solo que no se puede abrir uno si no tienes el otro Dno se porque), asi que te mando el segundo espero que si te permita abrirlo por si las dudas te anexo la seccion del amplificador.

Saludos.

Uppsss se me paso, los transistores son los siguientes:

Q5-Q7-Q13-- 2SA992
Q9-Q11----- 2SC1845
Q15--------- 2SC4137


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 14, 2012)

palomo dijo:


> Si mal no recuerdo tengo el diagrama de un amplificador que usa los 2SD2340 y complementario, segun el datasheet el VCBO de estos son de 130V y los tuyos son de 110V, en lo demas al parecer son iguales no los compare a fondo y desconosco el valor de la resistencia interna de este, el amplificador es de la marca kenwood modelo a-a7, este ampli lo encontre sin display y la placa hecha pedazos, imposible de recuperar pero con la seccion del amplificador intacta y los componentes completos, asi que solo tenia que hacer un nuevo PCB y tranferir los componentes, solo que lo deje momentaneamente ya que estoy con otro proyecto, no puedo pasarte el manual de servicio completo ya que esta demaciado grande uno pesa 3MB y el otro 1.39MB solo que no se puede abrir uno si no tienes el otro Dno se porque), asi que te mando el segundo espero que si te permita abrirlo por si las dudas te anexo la seccion del amplificador.
> 
> Saludos.
> 
> ...



no esta bien, con todos estos datos me sirve de mucho* gracias palomo* por acudir a la ayuda 
​


----------

